# vampire pleco?



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

There are a few vampire plecos at the shop and my mom might get one. I was wondering if they ate algae though. I found a site that says they need a meaty diet? But I highly doubt that the fish store puts anymore than the standard fishfood in there. (pellets/flakes/bloodworms perhaps) 
so..any info on this?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Vampire plecos eat many types of algae and they are avid snail eaters and they will eat worms etc.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

*The Common pleco is a skilled algae eater but it should not be forced to live on natural algae growth only in the aquarium. It is an omnivore species that needs a lot of algae based food and vegetables combined with small and infrequent servings of meaty food. You must also place at least one peace of wood in the aquarium, since the Common pleco needs to be able to chew wood to stay healthy.You can use algae based prepared food as a base and supplement with cucumber, zucchini, lettuce, green peas and similar. Larger plecos can be given a shrimp or similar once in a while and smaller plecos can be served cut up shrimp. Always make sure that your pleco actually gets some food; in some aquariums fast and day active species gulp down all the food and leave nothing for the plecos. So good luck and take good care of your fishies :fish:*


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

crunch which website did u copy and paste that from?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

My parents keep a pleco in a 90 Gallon which has been standing since before I was born, so its very well established. I know for a fact that they rely on him eating only algae, and that they believe in fish stunting. I want to start to feed him a more proper diet but would that cause him to outgrow his tank? As while I may have the money to purchase a 90 gallon I doubt I have the money or the room for something big enough to house a 2 foot fish.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

oh dont bother. i found the link

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/pleco/care.php

dude least have the decency to give credit to that guy who u copied it from man! sheesh!


----------

